# Paint, Fiberglass, Gel Coat repairs/restorations. 10% PFF discount



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Patriot Yacht Services offers 10% discounts to all PFFr's on already low pricing. Specializing in topside/bottom paint, structural fiberglass and gel coat repairs and restorations. Ocean yachts to bay boats...we do it all.

We now install bow/stern thrusters and underwater lights!!!!

PYS customers now enjoy 15% discount on there haul/block/launch fees and the first/last layday is free at our facility at Pelican"s Perch Marina and Boatyard in Pensacola.

See our full line of services and workmanship at http://www.patriotyachtservices.com


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Guys, If you need something done give Tom a call Jaded Lady is on the hill for a total exterior redo and I've been impressed with Tom's knowledge and work ethic. I know he's got a lot of work scheduled so make sure to get on the list.

Mac


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

bump


----------

